# FL20 vs FL22, your thoughts



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Whats your thoughts on the 22 vs the 20? I pretty much only fish Erie but some ponds to. Any thoughts?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't have any experience with the 22 but I really like the 20 the bottom 6ft zoom is awesome but it also has a bottom 12ft zoom which comes in extra handy when night fishing for crappie. I think you would like either one.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I had both. Bought both new. Still have the 22. They are very similar as far as the features and use ability. The 22 is supposed to be HD but I don't know if i could tell much difference in target separation. Either one is a good unit. I just bought a FLX 28 and can't wait to use that this winter. Those units are nice!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I bought the 28 last year and wouldn't be without it


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Flx-28, OOHHHHH, Those colors are purty. Went to the dark basement and WOW, some of those colors are cool, could rent it out at a disco !!! Come on ice. Sold my Fl-18 and got the 28, now need to see her in action. The first walleye that hits the ice, I'll consider it paid for too.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

My friend Mike has a 28 it's pretty darn nice. It's expensive but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

A couple buddys have the 28. I used theirs a couple times last winter. The digital depth is very nice but the " weed mode" is even better.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Had the FL22 and it was a good unit except for the tri ducer. Manufacturer defect but vex replaced it no question. Bought the FLX28 and its definitely an upgrade. But to start out an 18 is a great unit. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

well, I'd be upgrading from a FL8 so I'm sure it would be a improvement.


----------



## Dr. Walleye (Jan 12, 2014)

I read these post with great interest since I am going to purchase my first Vexilar soon. I'm unsure whether to buy direct from Vexilar or another vendor. It's hard to find dealers around NW Ohio. Suggestions?


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I ordered mine through Walmart.com. I bought the 28 and had it shipped to my work address for no charge. It was last year in the middle of the season, had it in three days.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Dr Walleye, i shopped around online for the FLX 28. Amazingly, Gander Mountian was the cheapest, and im not a Gander Mountian fan. Had it in 5 days. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm not a gander mountain fan either but in a pinch I will go there


----------

